# Lekarze > Forum onkologiczne >  Interpretacja badania MRI

## Jgal

Witam! Mam 54 lata i proszę i interpretację rezonansu,
Zaburzenia uwodnienia krążków międzykręgowych L$-L-5 i L5-S1.
Torbiel maziówkowa w otworze międzykr. TH10-TH11 /8mmx9mm/po lew.str.
W trzonach TH9, TH11,L2 owalne struktury o wysokim sygnale w sekw. 
T2,T1W o syg.tk. tłuszcz w sekw.STIR zwyrodn.tłuszczowe o różnicowaniu naczyniak nietypowy.
Podobna zmiana w kości krzyżowej/S1/po str.lewej wielkości /28 mmx16mm/ 
Rozsiane ogniska zwyrodnienia tłuszczowego w pozostałych trzonach kręgowych.

----------

